# Netflix Super HD (1080p) on my Roamio!



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe already discussed (sorry if I have missed).

I saw a post claiming Netflix was streaming in 1080p on AppleTV and other devices.

http://www.idownloadblog.com/2013/09/26/netflix-super-hd-video/

I confirmed on AppleTV, then I tried on the Roamio. YEP!! 1080p goodness. Looks great!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Also confirmed my Premier XL4 only sees 1080i netflix streaming


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I get 1080p/24 but I don't get SuperHD because my ISP isn't part of that network they require for that.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm on Comcast, though the link posted above did note:



> As of today, Super HD video streaming is available everywhere, regardless of your Internet service provider (but dependent on network conditions).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I get 1080p/24 but I don't get SuperHD because my ISP isn't part of that network they require for that.


What's the difference between SuperHD and 1080p/24?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Seems a variant? Dunno.



> If you're wondering why Netflix would label standard full HD 1080p video resolution as 'Super HD', that's because Super HD applies less compression to the 1080p image for greater clarity.


----------



## djdanska (Sep 30, 2004)

markp99 said:


> Maybe already discussed (sorry if I have missed).
> 
> I saw a post claiming Netflix was streaming in 1080p on AppleTV and other devices.
> 
> ...


My isp Cox has had it for a while now. Was actually very annoying on my old premiere. My tv took like ten seconds to switch to 1080p so i never used it (cheap tv) but it's nice that the new roamio units can stay at 1080p. Awesome quality.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

1080p Super HD Netflix feeds have been available for Series 4 units for quite a while now. About 6 months ago I watched many Breaking Bad episodes on my 2 tuner Premiere @1080p/24. However the Roamio client is SO much faster and improved I'll probably never watch Netflix on a series 4 unit again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I'm on Comcast, though the link posted above did note:
> 
> 
> 
> > As of today, Super HD video streaming is available everywhere, regardless of your Internet service provider (but dependent on network conditions).


That's awesome! I've actually been using my Netflix subscription a lot lately. Me an my Niece have been watching The Walking Dead and I've been catching up on a few shows I missed last season.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, Netflix just announced they're opening up "SuperHD" to everyone and not just their partners.. provided the ISP's network bandwidth can support it.

SuperHD is just a higher bitrate.... ranging from 4.2 mbps to 5.7 mbps. 

But 1080p isn't exclusive to SuperHD. 1080p starts at 3.8 mbps.

I can confirm on FiOS (not a CDN partner) that I'm now getting 5.7 mbps on the Roamio. The previous cap was 3.8.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah, Netflix just announced they're opening up "SuperHD" to everyone and not just their partners.. provided the ISP's network bandwidth can support it.
> 
> "SuperHD" is just a higher bitrate.... from 4.2 mbps to 5.7 mbps.
> 
> ...




Really?!?! When is this supposed to happen? If so then I will be able to cancel my unBlock US subscription and save $5 a month.

EDIT:

Sweet!! It's working right now without the unBlock US DNS IP addresses. Time for me to cancel them. SWEET!!!!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Curious, what do you guys have your Roamios set for video? I think mine is still at the default 1080i. Guessing you need to switch tivo to at least 1080p to see the benefits?

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kbmb said:


> Curious, what do you guys have your Roamios set for video? I think mine is still at the default 1080i. Guessing you need to switch tivo to at least 1080p to see the benefits?
> 
> -Kevin


 For Netflix, YouTube & Amazon it's useful to enable 1080p/24 output which TiVo will pass through natively. Otherwise if you just have 1080i everything just scales to that and picture quality is not quite as good.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Curious, what do you guys have your Roamios set for video? I think mine is still at the default 1080i. Guessing you need to switch tivo to at least 1080p to see the benefits?
> 
> -Kevin


I have mine set for 1080P60 output. I don't have 1080P24 set right now since I want to avoid the 1 to 2 second resync when there is a resolution or framerate change.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Curious, what do you guys have your Roamios set for video? I think mine is still at the default 1080i. Guessing you need to switch tivo to at least 1080p to see the benefits?
> 
> -Kevin


1080p/60 and 1080p/24


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

AdamNJ said:


> 1080p/60 and 1080p/24


Same here, and so far I haven't seen the resolution switching problem that was common when using netflix on a premiere. I agree the Super HD looks great.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

markp99 said:


> Maybe already discussed (sorry if I have missed).
> 
> I saw a post claiming Netflix was streaming in 1080p on AppleTV and other devices.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you only got the Apple TV to do 1080p 60Hz correct? I didn't see a setting to change that.



moyekj said:


> For Netflix, YouTube & Amazon it's useful to enable 1080p/24 output which TiVo will pass through natively. Otherwise if you just have 1080i everything just scales to that and picture quality is not quite as good.





swerver said:


> Same here, and so far I haven't seen the resolution switching problem that was common when using netflix on a premiere. I agree the Super HD looks great.


Thanks for the info. I just switched to check only 1080p and 1080p/24.

Netflix SuperHD switches my TV into 1080p/24 mode and it does look gorgeous!

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

So can anyone explain.....picture quality-wise....what's the difference between 1080p60 and 1080p24?

I've read a bunch online about the 24fps and that unless you have a 120Hz or 240Hz TV, that it will likely do the 2:3 pulldown.

Thing is.....on my ATV watching the Avengers in SuperHD, my TV reports the resolution as 1080p 60Hz.
Watching it via the Roamio reports 1080p 24.

The Roamio picture is much better. Is that the 24? Or is it just the Roamio?

EDIT: So I turned 1080p24 off and viewed Netflix again on the Roamio. Couldn't really tell any major difference. And since my TV isn't 120Hz or 240Hz, should I leave 1080p24 off to not have any stuttering?

EDIT 2: Ok going to bed because clearly I'm losing it. I have the Samsung LN46D630 which is a 120Hz TV. So I'm going to test again tomorrow. 

-Kevin


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

kbmb said:


> So can anyone explain.....picture quality-wise....what's the difference between 1080p60 and 1080p24?
> 
> I've read a bunch online about the 24fps and that unless you have a 120Hz or 240Hz TV, that it will likely do the 2:3 pulldown.
> 
> ...


I have an LN46A650 which is also 120hz. I wouldn't say that I notice any differences myself but the whole thing is that movies are recorded in 24 frames per second. So is that is the natural frame rate, and your tv properly handles it (which it does: 120/24 = 5 -- cleanly divides), then allow for 1080p/24. It should look more natural.

Maybe someone who is more of an A/V buff can explain better.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

AdamNJ said:


> I have an LN46A650 which is also 120hz. I wouldn't say that I notice any differences myself but the whole thing is that movies are recorded in 24 frames per second. So is that is the natural frame rate, and your tv properly handles it (which it does: 120/24 = 5 -- cleanly divides), then allow for 1080p/24. It should look more natural.
> 
> Maybe someone who is more of an A/V buff can explain better.


Thanks Adam. Do you have AMP turned on at all? Currently I have it off to reduce the soap opera effect, but have read on my TV where with AMP off, some people see the stuttering cadence like 2:3 pull down.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Thanks Adam. Do you have AMP turned on at all? Currently I have it off to reduce the soap opera effect, but have read on my TV where with AMP off, some people see the stuttering cadence like 2:3 pull down.
> 
> -Kevin


That looks more natural to me since I've been used to seeing it for decades.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

If you don't ever use the TiVo for Amazon, Netflix or YouTube, is there any benefit to switching the output to 1080p vs. 1080i?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

gweempose said:


> If you don't ever use the TiVo for Amazon, Netflix or YouTube, is there any benefit to switching the output to 1080p vs. 1080i?


Basically what you're selecting is what you want the Tivo to transmit to the TV. If you want the Tivo to pass-through every program's native resolution and let your TV handle the scaling, select all resolutions on the list (or at least 720p and 1080i). The downside is that some TVs might go blank for a split second as it jumps between resolutions. (channel surfing, entering and exiting menus, etc)

The Tivo's scaler is actually fine. I can't tell a difference in my case between the Tivo scaling or the TV's scaling (I have a 1080p TV). So just to avoid the resolution blinking, I have it set to 1080p/60.

If a TV is 720p, I would select either 720p or both 720p and 1080i to avoid unnecessary image re-processing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> So can anyone explain.....picture quality-wise....what's the difference between 1080p60 and 1080p24?
> 
> I've read a bunch online about the 24fps and that unless you have a 120Hz or 240Hz TV, that it will likely do the 2:3 pulldown.
> 
> ...


Movies are shot at 24fps so watching them at 1080p/24 means that the least amount of processing has to be applied to the video an you're getting the the truest picture. However 24fps only works on 120Hz or better TVs because 60 is not evenly divisible by 24. With a 120Hz TV they can play a 24fps video by simply displaying each frame for 5 cycles. But with a 60Hz TV they have to use 2:3 which means they alternate every other frame for 2 cycles then 3 cycles. This can create a slight stutter that some people can perceive. Some processors use a special interpolation technique to convert the video instead which can produce a smoother picture, which could explain why it looks better coming from one device then the other.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And to further complicate things, not all 120hz TVs apply 5:5 pulldown. So some apply 3:2 pulldown to go to 60 Hz then double that to go to120 Hz.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> And to further complicate things, not all 120hz TVs apply 5:5 pulldown. So some apply 3:2 pulldown to go to 60 Hz then double that to go to120 Hz.


My TV does this and I have noticed some unusual jumpiness (for lack of a better word) when watching the latest episode of Hell on Wheels. I didn't think that would be broadcast in 1080p but I'd like to understand why that show looks jumpy and most others don't.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Thanks Adam. Do you have AMP turned on at all? Currently I have it off to reduce the soap opera effect, but have read on my TV where with AMP off, some people see the stuttering cadence like 2:3 pull down.
> 
> -Kevin


Yes I have it on, might be medium, I don't remember.


----------

